# Breeding adult brine shrimp



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

I got 3 cups of adult brine shrimp form my LFS and they were in a hatchery with the water they came in and pored the 3 cups in the hatchery and had it floating in my aquarium (tank temp is 80) and had a air stone in the hatchery so the eggs could be moving with the current in the hatchery and not just sitting at the bottom and the adults were dead after 3-4 days in the hatchery 
and they didn't even lay there eggs. What happened? :-?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

did you feed them anything?

and quit using all those smiley icons... I've deleted them for now, but man... that is ridiculous. what was there? 100?


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

I fed them finely crushed flake food.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I think they might have starved then... I was under the impression that they needed green water to live. You cultivate free floating green algae and "dose" the shrimp daily. 
Hope that helps


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## labcrazy (Jan 17, 2010)

anyway i can breed them at home for my yellow labs? none of the LFS in my city (and i presume country) keep live fish food :/


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

labcrazy said:


> anyway i can breed them at home for my yellow labs? none of the LFS in my city (and i presume country) keep live fish food :/


Yes, of course you can. The easiest is to expose an aquarium to sunlight and let the water turn green/ add brine shrimp eggs and let them grow. You can buy food that the brine shrimp would happily eat, though cheapest is to simply farm algae for them.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

You can also feed them yeast, wheat flower, or powdered eggs. There are a ton of other things you could feed them too, but those are some of the more common ones. They are not picky eaters and will eat pretty much anything that they can sift out of the water column. Crushed flakes may have been too much for them. Be careful not to overfeed. They should have a constant supply of food, but don't over do it.

Also, I don't think adults like being in a hatchery. The constant bubbles could have been part of the problem too. Leave the hatchery for hatching dry brine shrimp eggs. If your keeping adult brine shrimp with the intention of breeding them I would just use a 5 gallon bucket with a sponge filter.

Another problem could have been water quality. Constant water changes(2 or 3 small water changes a week) are necessary to keep the brine shrimp healthy, and even more necessary if your trying to breed them. Use a flashlight to drawn them away from the bottom of the bucket when you do water changes so you don't siphon any of them out.

Kind of an old post, but I was searching through the forum for adult brine shrimp info and came accross this. Anyways, hopefully the OP has e-mail notification for this thread.


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

If he don't, I'll still benefit from it :thumb:


----------

